# Favorite places to visit in the US



## Monello

Limit the choices to 3 places.

Kenai Peninsula, Alaska
Yellowstone National Park
Miami Beach


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kern River Valley, Sequoia National Forrest, Yosemite Park, Death Valley, all in California.

Western North Carolina, around Boone and Banner Elk.

Bal Harbour  Florida


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Bal Harbour  Florida



I worked in Bal Harbour years ago.  I did a lot of fishing up at Haulover park, just up the road.  I revisited that area after being away for a few decades.  Boy did it sure change.  All the old, 2 story hotels were replaced by high rise condos.


----------



## GURPS

George Washington National Forest - VA / WV

Rampart Range Road - Colorado

Shadow Box Canyon - RT 68 from Canyon City [aprox] to Victorville


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> George Washington National Forest - VA / WV
> 
> Rampart Range Road - Colorado
> 
> Shadow Box Canyon - RT 68 from Canyon City [aprox] to Victorville



Where is shadow box canyon?  Any particular spot in GWNF?  I fished lake moomaw last summer.  Warm Springs was an interesting and quaint town.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Limit the choices to 3 places.




The Southwest
The Northeast

...and Deep Creek Lake


----------



## vraiblonde

Smoky Mountains area.  I've passed through any number of times and as soon as I get close I turn the radio to 930 AM so I can hear the comedy of Milton Crabapple and Tennessee Trivia.  The only thing I dislike is that the traffic between Sevierville and Gatlinburg is absurd.  A million cars and traffic lights does not make for a nice drive, but the scenery is gorgeous.

I love central TX and never get tired of finding new little towns to explore.  Plus I love Texans in general.

Of course I love my home town.  Wish I could visit more often and had more time to roam the whole state.  Pioneer history is extremely cool.


----------



## Toxick

1) The Grand Canyon/Canyonlands National Park
2) Maui, Hawaii
3) Anywhere in Wyoming


----------



## b23hqb

Yellowstone - anytime
San Diego - anytime
Little Cottonwood Canyon and any of the ski resorts in season
Nowhere in Fl - except in Dec/Jan/Feb - than anywhere will do


----------



## dontknowwhy

Detroit, Michigan
Memphis, Tennesee
Ferguson, Missouri

I just love oppression. Makes me appreciate my white priviledge that much more


----------



## MADPEBS1

dontknowwhy said:


> Detroit, Michigan
> Memphis, Tennesee
> Ferguson, Missouri
> 
> I just love oppression. Makes me appreciate my white priviledge that much more



that made me LAUGH !!!!

Is the question places you visit and go back to because they are special/beautiful etc or places you'd like to go? 

Revisit
Jekyll Island Ga.
Pinehurst, Nc
Ocean City, Md

Like to visit
South West
North West 
Alaska


----------



## desertrat

Toxick said:


> 1) The Grand Canyon/Canyonlands National Park
> 2) Maui, Hawaii
> 3) *Anywhere* in Wyoming



Really? Go visit my old stomping grounds in Shoshoni then. Population 200. Lots of cool place up there though. That wasn't one of them. 

Grand Canyon.
Yellowstone. 
Oregon Coast.


----------



## doubtfull24

San Angelo Texas my home town miss it!
 Ruidoso New Mexico Beautiful town.
 California always wanted to go there no specific place.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> I worked in Bal Harbour years ago.  I did a lot of fishing up at Haulover park, just up the road.  I revisited that area after being away for a few decades.  Boy did it sure change.  All the old, 2 story hotels were replaced by high rise condos.



I was sad to learn that the Sheraton was torn down,  I spent many days of my teen years there while my dad was there for contract negotiations.  Had my first kiss there.


----------



## GURPS

Monello said:


> Where is shadow box canyon?  Any particular spot in GWNF?  I fished lake moomaw last summer.  Warm Springs was an interesting and quaint town.



Sorry it is Phantom Canyon ...... to  Victorville ?


https://www.google.com/maps/@38.4382766,-105.108813,15z

Take 115 south out of Colorado Springs to Penrose, make a right onto 50 headed to Canyon City go down a mile or so, make a rt onto 67 ... it used to be a dirt road from the hardball there .... but from what I see on Google Maps Street View, in 30 yrs it has changed a bit ..... 


gorgeous drive through the back country, I made it about5 8 times in 2.5 yrs 1st 3 times were in a 83 Chevy Chevette ... hen a 1967 Dodge Dart 

the road was built on an abandon / never completed Rail Line complete with a 75 foot tunnel and a rickety Iron Bridge from the 1890's

for GWNF - originally north of 211 headed up Crismans Hollow Rd which turns into Camp Roosvelt Rd - Fort Valley on up to Front Royal

then in the mid 90's FR 85 West of Harrisonburg up and down those mountains, as far south as Lexington and West on 39 to Warm Springs and back up 220 or as far west as 92 and on up through Seneca .... Green Bank, Marlington, Cass .... Cheat River ... 33 back through Brandywine WV and home


----------



## desertrat

doubtfull24 said:


> San Angelo Texas my home town miss it!
> Ruidoso New Mexico Beautiful town.
> California always wanted to go there no specific place.



I would like to see Yosemite. Seen a lot of the other places.


----------



## acommondisaster

Colorado Springs and surrounding area.
San Diego
Snake River - Idaho


----------



## luvmygdaughters

dontknowwhy said:


> Detroit, Michigan
> Memphis, Tennesee
> Ferguson, Missouri
> 
> I just love oppression. Makes me appreciate my white priviledge that much more


----------



## luvmygdaughters

San Antonio
Vermont
Key West


----------



## Monello

Charming US towns

Mt. Dora, FL & Bastrop, TX should be on this list.


----------



## kwillia

New Hope, PA


----------



## Bobwhite

Monello said:


> Charming US towns
> 
> Mt. Dora, FL & Bastrop, TX should be on this list.


I lived in Orlando for 20 years and in Altamonte Springs for five.   My favorite thing to do was to drive up to Mt Dora and walk through the town and in and out of the shops.  Loved Renninger's Flea Market.


----------



## LimeBF

I like LA and New Orleans. Awesome cities


----------



## Merlin99

You should look at northern Michigan. The weather is perfect for the next 6 months, cool and crisp. The Tahquamenon falls are beautiful at any time of year, just in different ways. Some people like them with a layer of snow, others with a green background. On top of that you'll love meeting Yoopers, they're an eclectic bunch (one schools team name is the Nimrods, another is the Flivvers) with their own dialect. You'll love listening to the quiet rustle of the aspen leaves and the bone white look of the birch's. The rivers feeding lake Superior have some of the best Salmon and Trout fishing in the country and the northern pike in the lakes will compare to any fish for a fight.






						Tahquamenon Falls State Park and Campground, Upper Penisula of Michigan
					

Tahquamenon Falls State Park and campground,near Paradise Michigan, Whitefish Point, Lake Superior,Michigans Upper Peninsula,largest falls east of the Mississippi besides Niagara



					www.exploringthenorth.com
				








						Big Spring, Kitch-iti-kipi,Upper Peninsula of Michigan
					

Michigan's largest spring. Named the 'Mirror of Heaven' by the early Indians,  12 miles west of Manistique at Palms Book State Park



					www.exploringthenorth.com


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> You should look at northern Michigan. The weather is perfect for the next 6 months, cool and crisp. The Tahquamenon falls are beautiful at any time of year, just in different ways. Some people like them with a layer of snow, others with a green background. On top of that you'll love meeting Yoopers, they're an eclectic bunch (one schools team name is the Nimrods, another is the Flivvers) with their own dialect. You'll love listening to the quiet rustle of the aspen leaves and the bone white look of the birch's. The rivers feeding lake Superior have some of the best Salmon and Trout fishing in the country and the northern pike in the lakes will compare to any fish for a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahquamenon Falls State Park and Campground, Upper Penisula of Michigan
> 
> 
> Tahquamenon Falls State Park and campground,near Paradise Michigan, Whitefish Point, Lake Superior,Michigans Upper Peninsula,largest falls east of the Mississippi besides Niagara
> 
> 
> 
> www.exploringthenorth.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Spring, Kitch-iti-kipi,Upper Peninsula of Michigan
> 
> 
> Michigan's largest spring. Named the 'Mirror of Heaven' by the early Indians,  12 miles west of Manistique at Palms Book State Park
> 
> 
> 
> www.exploringthenorth.com


You had me at fishing.


----------



## Merlin99

If you make it up there the two must try UP foods are the pasties and the smoked whitefish. If you're there at the right time of year fried smelt, they're like fish French fries.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> If you make it up there the two must try UP foods are the pasties and the smoked whitefish. If you're there at the right time of year fried smelt, they're like fish French fries.


1 of the things we do each new place we travel to is talk to locals and find the must eat foods of the area.  Some places are tastier than others.  Upstate NY has something  called salt potatoes.  South Dakota has chislic.  Things you really won't find anywhere else.  Here in New Mexico, the green chile is king.  They put it on everything.  I ask the locals if they are over the green chile.  About 80% say hell naw.  It appears to be 1 of those foods, like liver, you either love it or hate it.

Most unexpected was in Vicksburg, Mississippi.  They told us to have the local tamales.  I thought they were joking.  No, tamales is a thing down there.  Good ole boys making tamales and frito pies out of a repurposed, old school filling gas station.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> 1 of the things we do each new place we travel to is talk to locals and find the must eat foods of the area.  Some places are tastier than others.  Upstate NY has something  called salt potatoes.  South Dakota has chislic.  Things you really won't find anywhere else.  Here in New Mexico, the green chile is king.  They put it on everything.  I ask the locals if they are over the green chile.  About 80% say hell naw.  It appears to be 1 of those foods, like liver, you either love it or hate it.
> 
> Most unexpected was in Vicksburg, Mississippi.  They told us to have the local tamales.  I thought they were joking.  No, tamales is a thing down there.  Good ole boys making tamales and frito pies out of a repurposed, old school filling gas station.


I've been down in that area before, dad was stationed in Keesler when he was in the Air Force. I remember the tamales and kool aid pickles for wierd foods. The thing I most remember was all of the lizards on the side of the trailer every morning.


----------



## limblips

Monello said:


> 1 of the things we do each new place we travel to is talk to locals and find the must eat foods of the area.
> 
> Ima give you some advice in case you ever get to sample the cuisine in Iowa.  Do not under any circumstances or threats partake of the pickled turkey gizzards in the grayish liquid behind the bar.  Just trust me on this one.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Smoky Mountains area.  I've passed through any number of times and as soon as I get close I turn the radio to 930 AM so I can hear the comedy of Milton Crabapple and Tennessee Trivia.  The only thing I dislike is that the traffic between Sevierville and Gatlinburg is absurd.  A million cars and traffic lights does not make for a nice drive, but the scenery is gorgeous.
> 
> I love central TX and never get tired of finding new little towns to explore.  Plus I love Texans in general.
> 
> Of course I love my home town.  Wish I could visit more often and had more time to roam the whole state.  Pioneer history is extremely cool.



You need to update this!


----------



## Monello

I need to add Arizona to my list.  Especially Flagstaff/Sedona.  I think Sedona is 1 of the prettiest cities in the US.  The drive up the canyon is breathtaking.


----------



## vraiblonde

Williams/Flagstaff and Grand Canyon is now #1 and I don't expect that to change.  

Gatlinburg (still)
Bastrop, TX
Panama City Beach, FL
South Padre Island, TX


----------

